# laurens county



## Bighog11 (Aug 23, 2015)

anyone got any reports or anything interesting in Dublin/rentz area?


----------



## ffdenicourt (Sep 8, 2015)

Headed up tomorrow, will advise. Cedar grove area


----------



## Bighog11 (Sep 10, 2015)

I will be up tomorrow afternoon im between cedar grove and the dirt track, Hope to have some pics this go around we just recently acquired our property so still getting everything ready I doubt I even hunt this weekend


----------



## ffdenicourt (Sep 12, 2015)

10/4. To be honest the trail cameras were disappointing this summer, but a lot of deer sign. Saw three bucks Thursday morning in a cut down . Lots of acorns and persimmons . I'm Not hunting till muzzleloader,


----------



## captaincrown (Sep 17, 2015)

Same here.  Cameras not showing much over the summer, but a fair amount of doe activity in recent weeks.  Lots of hogs, though.  ugh.


----------



## shawnrice (Oct 30, 2015)

any sign of the rut coming on in East Dublin/Rockledge area ?


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 30, 2015)

Shot an 3.5 year old 8 point chasing a doe hard this morning in North Laurens


----------



## BBDJR (Nov 4, 2015)

Laurens county:
Just got a report from my dad. Got in at 1:00 and so far has seen 2 shooter bucks cross a bottom and 5 other smaller bucks pushing does around my food plot. Sounds like it ON and if not its dang close. Ill be there Friday morning God willing. Still trying to figure out why hes in my stand...


----------



## ffdenicourt (Nov 7, 2015)

Been watching a lot of good deer movement the last few days. It's about to get nasty. Tuesday through Sunday.


----------



## shawnrice (Nov 11, 2015)

the bucks are on there feet in East Dublin/Rockledge area this week


----------



## cj104 (Nov 18, 2015)

was around Dublin over this past weekend. We saw chasing and heard grunting. Good luck to everyone


----------

